# Installing cylinder drain cocks



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

I am curious to know if anyone has installed the Sulphur Springs cylinder drain cocks in any of their engines? I because of the excessive amounts of condensation that seems to build up in the cylinders of my Accucraft 2-6-0 I am thinking that it would be helpful when starting the engine. Anyone with any tips or experience that they can share would be very helpful. 










Thanks 
JT


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Is Sulpher Springs still open? Thought they slowed down until Tom recovered more. 

The install is pretty simple of courde I think Id drill and tap it on a mill and not on the loco. The issue with the Mogul is the thick cylinder walls they do not heat up for a while. The other issue is any cocks that hang that low will not work. David Bailey makes a set that are 5/32 and horizontal in design. Much slimmer. The stock accucraft ones on a K or GS4 remove ground throws all the time.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

David Bailey's are, "Automatic Draincocks to fit most engines, requires hole in each end of the cylinders tapped 4mm x 0.7"; 25 BPS. 


Jason may be right that David offers them in 5/32 for US owners. 

*DJB Engineering Ltd.: Steam Fittings Link*


----------



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I will have to check these out.


----------



## Pauli (Jan 3, 2008)

Please enlighten me, 

how does an automatic drain-cock work?


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted by Slipped Eccentric: 22 May 2006 : 13:33:24 
...a *quick sketch* I did to show what the cylinder cocks on my 7.5" gauge american look like. 

They are very simple, all that needs to be done is to tap the ball into the hole in the nut to create a seat. The nut is threaded on leavingenough room for th ball to float, but not quite roll around. I suppose if you wanted to you could come up with a way to lift the ball from its seat, with a lever to make them manual as well, but the mechanism would have to be pretty small. 

Posted by David Bailey: 22 May 2006 : 15:12:10 

Yes my C21 auto cocks are right angle as per Justins sketch, except the ball has a lot more room to move, it is only 1/8" dia so needs the room to let the water dribble past. There may be enough room under Ruby to fit Right angle type on both ends, but only on the small dia cylinders. Just having one on the front helps to clear the condensate a lot easier. 
David Bailey 

Above excerpts from *this thread* 

See middle of *this web page* for actual photos of these Automatic Draincocks:


----------

